# مجموعة كتب عن برنامج ChemCad



## NOC_engineer (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
المجموعة التالية عبارة عن 3 كتب متميزة عن برنامج ChemCad معززة بالصور والأمثلة:
ChemCad User Guide

ChemCad Book of Examples

ChemCad Piping Tutorial


----------



## wks316 (6 يوليو 2012)

اخي بارك الله فيك الملفات محذوفة يرجى اعادة تحميلها


----------



## NOC_engineer (7 يوليو 2012)

wks316 قال:


> اخي بارك الله فيك الملفات محذوفة يرجى اعادة تحميلها


أخي الكريم .. الملفات كلها موجودة .. والروابط شغالة 100% .. وقد جربتها للتو


----------



## RAFF00 (30 ديسمبر 2012)

غير شغالة يا أخي


----------



## wks316 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

الملفات الثلاثه غير صالحة والعباره التي تظهر 






ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح.


----------



## NOC_engineer (2 يناير 2013)

*تم تصحيح الروابط*

أخوتي الكرام .. 
تم تعديل الروابط وكما مبين في أدناه :
ChemCad Book of Examples

ChemCad Piping Tutorial

ChemCad User Guide


----------

